

iPad 3 LCD Under Microscope Reveals 2048x1536 Retina Display - jesseendahl
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/02/17/confirmed-ipad-3-has-a-2048x1536-retina-display/

======
publicus
I've been waiting for retina desktop display for years, my wallet is open

~~~
wmf
My wallet is open for a 5120x3200 monitor, but I don't think it opens far
enough.

